# Luxury 763



## szukalski (Apr 3, 2022)

One of the last in the backlog that I have parts for. I wish I had done it earlier.

Such a nice low gain, warm and a little crunch.

Perfect at the end of a chain, or paired with a chop shop (this has to be built as a duo in my future!)


----------



## szukalski (Apr 4, 2022)

This is an extremely enjoyable pedal for stacking.

Combinations with chop shop, duocast, and dragon's breath are really flexible. I need to build more boosts to try them as well


----------



## szukalski (May 23, 2022)

Update with some graphics. Lead with love!


----------



## Dan0h (May 23, 2022)

This is one of the sleeper pedals, its really good. Great job.


----------



## szukalski (May 23, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> This is one of the sleeper pedals, its really good.


Totally agree. It's one I would build again if I lost it.


----------



## Dan0h (May 23, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Totally agree. It's one I would build again if I lost it.


Try the Mojito, it’s another sleeper. Both the 763 and Mojito have been on my board since built and don’t see them leaving anytime soon. They are similar but different enough to warrant both.


----------



## fig (May 24, 2022)

I missed this the first time around. I really like the color combination on this, good eye! 
I have not built this one, but I do have a (very special) Mojito and keep it close.


----------



## szukalski (May 24, 2022)

Thanks! I really enjoy it in addition to a Chop Shop. I have put the Mojito on and off the cart for a while now, guess that seals the deal and into the backlog!


----------



## gheorge77 (May 29, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Thanks! I really enjoy it in addition to a Chop Shop. I have put the Mojito on and off the cart for a while now, guess that seals the deal and into the backlog!


Out of curiosity, why so you have the two stand up resistors?


----------



## Dan0h (May 29, 2022)

gheorge77 said:


> Out of curiosity, why so you have the two stand up resistors?


He most likely didn’t have a 1.5k there so he put two together to make a 1.5k.


----------



## szukalski (May 30, 2022)

Dan0h said:


> He most likely didn’t have a 1.5k there so he put two together to make a 1.5k.


Spot on. I’ll put two resistors in series, or 2 capacitors in parallel, when I don’t have the right value. Saves having to wait for another order to come in.


----------



## gheorge77 (May 30, 2022)

szukalski said:


> Spot on. I’ll put two resistors in series, or 2 capacitors in parallel, when I don’t have the right value. Saves having to wait for another order to come in.


Cool thanks! Just eyeing other threads to figure what went wrong on my build here. In all my pedal building I've never had an oscillation issue until this build and I haven't been able to figure out what's causing it. Checked component values, changed ics, reflowed solder joints. Nothing has worked yet.


----------

